# the accident...



## bev (Feb 27, 2009)

A man wakes up in hospital, bandaged from head to foot. 

The doctor comes in and says 'Ah, I see you've regained consciousness. 
Now you probably won't remember, but I'm afraid you were in a pile-up 
on the motorway. You're going to be OK, you'll walk again, everything 
seems to be OK, but there is a bit of bad news and I'm going to break 
it to you as gently as I can. Your Willy was chopped off in the wreck 
and we were unable to find it.' 
The bloke groans a bit (as you do) but the doctor goes on, 'We've 
checked your insurance and you've actually got up to ?9,000 
compensation coming to you and the good news is that we have the 
technology now to build you a new Willy that will work just as well as 
your old one, better in fact. 

But the thing is, it doesn't come cheap. It is one thousand pounds an 
inch.' 

The bloke perks up a bit at this (as you would.) 'So it's a simple 
decision,' the doctor says, 'you need to decide how many inches you 
want. 

But it's something you'd better discuss with your wife. I mean, if you 
had a five inch Willy before and you decide to go for a nine inch 
Willy now, she might be a bit put out. But if you had a nine inches 
before and you decide only to invest in a five inches now, she might 
be a bit disappointed. 

So it's important that you consult with her to help you make the 
decision.' 

So the bloke agrees to talk with his wife. 

The doctor comes back the next day. 

'So' he says, 'have you spoken with your wife?' 

'I have.' says the chap. 

'And has she helped you to make the decision?' 

'Yes, she has' he says. 

'And what is the decision?' asks the doctor. 

'We're having a new kitchen.'



Bev


----------



## Vanessa (Feb 27, 2009)

Brilliant!


----------



## mikep1979 (Feb 28, 2009)

lol very funny. sounds like something i would get off my partner!!!!


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Feb 28, 2009)

Think I'd go for the new kitchen too.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 4, 2017)

Looks like B&Q going to be busy ??


----------

